# How much tempreature cichlids can adjust to?



## Yasir saeed (Jan 28, 2013)

Currently my aquarium temperature is 89 F because it is summer here. How much temprerature can the cichlids afford?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i forget the exact temp, but when water gets to a certain degree it loses oxygen. its not to far from where u are now. i would def get an aquarium cooler or air conditioner to help. i'm sure someone else can be more specific.


----------



## Yasir saeed (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope low stocking wont make oxygen solubility problems.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

At 89F you are pushing the upper limits.

I would place a fan pointed at the surface of the water, and also ensure that you have plenty of oxygenation on the tank. No lights on the tank.


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

im no expert but to my understanding you shouldnt go above 84 with 78-80 being ideal.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well at 89* you probably will never get ich. I freeze water in soda bottles and put them in the tank. I have plenty, and rotate them out of the freezer. I have already taken my heater out of the tank for the summer and inserted a thermometer. Fans also work to a degree. They do sell aquarium coolers but they are quite expensive.


----------



## Yasir saeed (Jan 28, 2013)

my tank is running at 90 F for 20 days. the fish seems happy and normal. yellow lab is holding, others are trying to mate. no problem of oxygen so far though power outage is at peak. (tank is lightly stocked)


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

One more thing i did not see mentioned, along with the fan that was, make sure you take all lids/canopies off if your looking to cool the tank. The evaporation is part of what will help cool the water. A fan pointed at an open top tank can cool the water pretty well, you will just be topping off more frequently.


----------



## Yasir saeed (Jan 28, 2013)

Lids are off, lights are off, and fans get on whenever somebody sits in the room. fans does not seems to bring temperature down, however constant evaporation may be keeping the tank cooler comparative to the the outside temperature.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

The grow out tank in my garage stays at 90 for a few months in the summer, and they're fine. I would guess that if the power went out and the water circulation were to stop, they might run out of oxygen faster than if it were cooler.


----------



## Yasir saeed (Jan 28, 2013)

brinkles said:


> The grow out tank in my garage stays at 90 for a few months in the summer, and they're fine. I would guess that if the power went out and the water circulation were to stop, they might run out of oxygen faster than if it were cooler.


That sounds like a relief for me. so i am not going to worry about summer. only have to do something for winter


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I've noticed that adult fish are a little more aggressive when it's warmer, but I only have young fish in this tank. I would also assume that if the oxygen level was already low from high temp, large fish might use up the remaining oxygen faster.

Out of curiosity, has anyone had a heater fail, and know at what temp the fish will actually start dying? I had one go bad a couple years ago, but I noticed before the tank got over 90, and my fish were fine.

If the fish seem distressed, you can drop the water level in the tank a few inches so that the filters splash. That should help with aeration and evaporation. 
Good luck with them!


----------



## Yasir saeed (Jan 28, 2013)

they lived in 50 F in winter when there was no power. they were too slow but did not die. However, they were open to diseases


----------

